# New Tank, can you help??



## stupam (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi All, I have recently had a new tank cycling for about 5 weeks now & had a water check, everything is fine so I am about to stock with new fish. I have added attachment of the tank.

The tank is 64 litres & I am going for tropical fish, The plants are artificial and I have had a tank before but this time I want to go for a larger fish type. I wanted to go for malawi fish but was advised against this because of the size of the tank, The wife likes Tiger barbs but I have heard they are prone to disease - is this true?. I think I am going to go for a one species aquarium and I don't want to overfill this time - maybe 5 or 6 decent size fish. Can anyone give me advice on what kind of fish? thanks in advance.


----------



## FishlessCycle (Apr 18, 2012)

First, are you sure your tank is cycled? Typically it takes 6~8 weeks to cycle unless you used heavy seeding of live bacteria to speed things up.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/new-aquarium-advice/231470-fishless-cycling-nitrogen-cycle-aquariums.html

As for Tiger Barb, they are not known for diseases as far as I know. However, they are extremely aggressive and I would avoid them. It is known that sometimes they can even kill themselves off one by one.

For your tank size, you can get a small school slow moving school fish. Black Phantom Tetra is what I'd recommend.


----------

